# My puppys bum sticks out a bit



## Pippa's Mom (Nov 17, 2012)

I know it sounds weird but I noticed it, her bum sticks out a bit and isn't totally flat. She had a health check not long after we got her to satisfy her guarantee and the vet mentioned it and ended up actually expressing her anal glands. She was apparently stuffed up because when we got home she promptly pooped a poop that I swear was as long as her. We had just recently switched her from raw to kibble and while she didn't ever develop diarrhoea, her poops were softer than when she was on the raw. Even after her glands were expressed and she had gone her bum was still not totally flat and stuck out a bit. She still has a lot of growing to do and has still got a lot of extra puppy skin, could this all smooth out and tighten up as she gets older? Maybe I'm just overreacting/paranoid, I don't know what a normal pug puppy butt is supposed to look like LOL. She's not especially hairy or fluffy like some pug puppies I've seen, and doesn't really have "butt cheeks" like my mum's poodles do so I don't know if I'm just blowing it all out of proportion or not.

Here's some photos



















It's so hard to get an effective photo of her, but basically her bum definitely doesn't have a flat side profile at all. It sticks out even when she doesn't have to go. The vet suggested she might develop rectal prolapse and it's made me very paranoid/anxious despite the fact that none of her relatives have ever had a problem with rectal prolapse.


----------



## Pippa's Mom (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, she did have a fecal done at the vets this past week and it came back negative.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I think it looks like your regular ol' puppy butt to me.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

it just looks like a puppy butt... i think your vet might be overreacting a little!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, looks normal. I've noticed my dog's bums sometimes stick out when they need to go though.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

My Toy Fox Terrier's butt looks just like that. My vet has never mentioned it and Buster poops just fine.


----------



## Pippa's Mom (Nov 17, 2012)

See, hers sticks out a bit all of the time. When she needs to poop it gets even bigger and being a pug she leaves it till the ABSOLUTE last moment to go poop but it does stick out a bit all of the time. This vet got me super super paranoid and Pippa doesn't have any trouble going, I think the only reason she needed her glands expressing (she's 11 weeks so it's young but not unheard of) was because she was switched from a raw diet to a kibble diet and had some soft stool very very briefly. This vet fear mongered about so many things, suggesting we surgically make her nostrils bigger (which is a common practise in pugs, but Pippa is 11 weeks, of course her nostrils are tiny! and none of her family has breathing issues). I feel much much better now, we have also switched vets to one that was highly recommended by a friend of ours and she has her 2nd puppy shots on December 8th. Can't wait!


----------



## Hugs4pugs9 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi there ! I'm a new pug owner , he is nearly 8 weeks old just collected him on Friday , I noticed this has had happened to him on Sunday after a bowel movement went to vet and and vet says it is a prolapse and gave him steroid cream and to come back if gets worse , I'm really worried , I know your post is 2 years old and curious to know how you got on and what happened ? Many thanks


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

I literally just stared at puppy bum for like 3 minutes trying to see what's wrong. lol


----------



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Yep, looks normal. I've noticed my dog's bums sometimes stick out when they need to go though.


Same. That's the only way I can tell when my dog has to go. The anus goes from flat to slightly rounded.


----------

